# Angeln im Elsass(Tipps)



## SchwabenSchneider (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle Elsaßangler,

Bin nun endlich registriert!

Hab ein Anliegen zum Thema angeln im Elsaß.
Bin sehr oft im Bereich Seltz angeln....leider bisher erfolglos, so das mein Nickname hier absolout gerechtfertigt ist!

Hat jemand erfahrungen oder Tipps für mich wo ich im Elsaß noch hingehen kann? DA ich in Deutschland erst im November meine Prüfung machen kann, bin ich immo noch auf das Elas angewiesen, weil auf kilos in irgend einer Forellendico hab ich auch keine Lust.

Ich brauch nicht den dicken Kapitalen Fang, aber so 2-3 Fische am Tag könnten meine Laune deutlich heben. 

ICh dachte an Gewässer mit Raubfischbestand z.B. Zander und Barsch. Dennoch bin ich dem Grundangeln oder Posenfischen auch nicht abgeneigt(ausrüstung vorhanden). 

Ich denke Seltz und Beinheim sind deutlichst überfischt. Wenn jemand nen Tipp hat was ne andere Angelregion in der Nähe mit angemessenem Fischbestand ist BITTE melden.

Hoffe auf baldige Antwort
SchwabenSchneider

Petri


----------



## pêcheur67 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass(Tipps)*

Hallo SchwabenSchneider,
will Dich nicht entmutigen, aber die von Dir beschriebenen Gewässer suchen wir doch alle, die wir im Departement Bas-Rhin angeln. Ich suche schon seit 1986 
Eine Entwicklung ist aber definitiv feststellbar: Es wird nicht besser.


----------



## SchwabenSchneider (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass(Tipps)*

Das ging aber schnell......

wo gehst du Angeln? ich suche eigentlich einen Ersatz für Seltz und Beinheim ...
kannst du mir was empfehlen?

Gruß SchwabenSchneider


----------



## Ravenclaw (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass(Tipps)*

Am großen See in Lauterbourg war ich leider auch noch nicht, aber das werde ich die nächste Zeit in Angriff nehmen. 
Vielleicht hast ja Lust dich anzuschließen. Tageskarten gibts direkt in Lauterbourg. 

Und wenn schon Lauter(bourg) dann auch Lauter zum BaFos angeln. Aber da muss man früh dran sein. 

Lust, dann meld dich. 


LG Oli


----------



## Landauer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass(Tipps)*

Hallo,

ich bin René, Student i.d. Semsterferien, 23 Jahre, aus der Pfalz, Nähe Landau

Ich angle seit ca. einem halben Jahr in Frankreich (Lauterbourg...), da  ich für GER noch keinen Angelschein habe; mache diesn aber  baldmöglichst.
Habe dort aber bisher Barsche, Rotaugen und einen kleinen Hecht gefangen.

Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen in den USA u. Frasnkreich gesammelt.

Ich suche jemanden, der  evtl. demnächst mal nach Frankreich mitfahren würde um zu angeln, gerne  auch 2-3Tage am Stück (dort kann man campen) aber auch nur für einen  Tag...

Ich nehme auch gerne Tipps für gute Angelgewässer im Elsass entgegen!

Also, wenn jemand Lust hat mal nach Frankreich angeln zu gehen oder mir  einen Gewässertipp zugeben, der kann sich gerne melden. Würde mich sehr  darüber freuen.

Viele Grüße
René

Meine E-Mail-Adresse: *angelfreak@fantasymail.de*


----------

